
Choose the Right Language to Save the Planet - yglukhov
https://yglukhov.github.io/Choose-The-Right-Language-To-Save-The-Planet/
======
llccbb
If only there was something useful to this post... Maybe real examples of a
single algorithm written in a minimum of two languages? Maybe an expanded view
of greenhouse gas emissions resulting from running some code under different
fuel mixtures (basically no one on earth is running code on 100% coal powered
electricity). Some sort of meaningful analysis should exist.

~~~
rijoja
I suppose it was meant as food for thought!

------
foxyv
I was kinda hoping this was an article about Esparanto.

Oh well...

